# texas haunt



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

There's...

World Horror Convention
APRIL 28 - MAY 1, 2011
Austin, TX
http://whc2011.org/


and next year...

Halloween & Party Expo 2012
January 28-31
Houston, Texas
http://www.halloweenpartyexpo.com/


Those were the only two I could find offhand.


----------



## crazyladyet (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks fro looking it up for me .. awsome


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

More than welcome sugar. 

Naturally, you're more than welcome to come up to Kreepfest in August. We'd love to have you!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

There is Texas Frightmare Weekend which just passed... its the same time every year in Irving. I think the party expo is like transworld where it's for buyers only. I could be wrong tho.


----------

